# 5years Coat Changes?



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My Golden's coat stopped changing around 3 years old. I'm sure its normal for some dogs to take longer to develop.

Someone may have more info for you, I don't know much!


----------



## marley&aimee (Jul 19, 2012)

No you helped actually never thought it could be his coat just took a while. so thanks


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Bo is seven now, and at about 6, his fur got a lot thicker and more curly from the shoulder to his head. The top of his back, from head to tail have always been pretty smooth before that.


----------

